# Groaners



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

1. The wife was counting all the 1p's and 2p's out on the kitchen table when she suddenly got very angry and started shouting and crying for no reason. I thought to myself "She's going through the change."

2. When I was in the pub I heard a couple of dickheads saying that they wouldn't feel safe on an aircraft if they knew the pilot was a woman. What a pair of sexist twits. I mean, it's not as if she'd have to reverse the bloody thing!

3. Little Johnny is sitting in geography class when the teacher asks him, "Where is Pakistan ?" He replies, "Outside playing with Paki-Dave".

4. Local Police hunting the 'knitting needle nutter' who has stabbed six people in the arse in the last 48 hours, believe the attacker could be following some kind of pattern.

5. Bought some 'rocket salad' yesterday but it went off before I could eat it!

6. A teddy bear is working on a building site. He goes for a tea break and when he returns he notices his pick has been stolen. The bear is angry and reports the theft to the foreman. The foreman grins at the bear and says "Oh, I forgot to tell you, today's the day the teddy bears have their pick nicked."

7. Murphy says to Paddy "What ya talkin to an envelope for?" "I'm sending a voicemail ya thick sod!"

8. Just got back from my mate's funeral. He died after being hit on the head with a tennis ball. It was a lovely service.

9. 19 paddies go to the cinema, the ticket lady asks "Why so many of you?" Mick replies, "The film said 18 or over."

10. An Asian fellow has moved in next door. He has travelled the world, swum with sharks, wrestled bears and climbed the highest mountain. It came as no surprise to learn his name is Bindair Dundat.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Dont give up your day job mate


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Number 10 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Very funny, apart from the two racist jokes.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

audimad said:


> Very funny, apart from the two racist jokes.


If you want to be pedantic, there are actually four racist jokes.

Though I'll admit numbers 10, 9 and 7 aren't as offensive as number 2.


----------

